# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Продам Машинку Пишущую

## neorabota

Продам печатную машинку "Ортех" в оригинальных чемоданах ! 
2Шт. в наличии по 600грн каждая.
Все вопросы в личку или по тел. 0972288579 , 0635886476

----------


## neorabota

Ап

----------


## neorabota

Ап

----------


## neorabota

Ап

----------


## neorabota

Ап

----------


## neorabota

АпАп

---------- Сообщение добавлено  20.11.2013 в 15:01 ----------

Ап

---------- Сообщение добавлено  20.11.2013 в 15:01 ----------

Ап

---------- Сообщение добавлено  29.11.2013 в 19:40 ----------

Ап

----------


## neorabota

Ап

----------


## neorabota

Покупаем РАРИТЕТ !!!

----------


## neorabota

Ап

----------


## neorabota

Ап

----------


## neorabota

Ап

----------


## neorabota

Ап

----------


## neorabota

Ап

----------


## neorabota

Ап

----------


## neorabota

АП

----------


## neorabota

покупаем раритет !

----------


## neorabota

Ап

----------


## neorabota

Ап

----------


## neorabota

Цена изменена.

----------


## neorabota

Ап

----------


## neorabota

Ап

----------


## neorabota

Ап

----------


## neorabota

100 $

----------


## neorabota

ап

----------


## neorabota

АП

----------


## neorabota

ЦЕНА 100$

----------


## neorabota

ап

----------


## neorabota

АП

----------


## neorabota

Ап

----------


## neorabota

ап

----------


## neorabota

Ап

----------


## neorabota

ап

----------


## neorabota

ап

----------


## neorabota

ап

----------


## neorabota

ап

----------


## neorabota

ап

---------- Сообщение добавлено  03.08.2016 в 21:57 ----------

ап

----------


## neorabota

ап

----------


## neorabota

ап

----------

